# Rayshot Ruby Pouches



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I have been using Rayshots Ruby pouches for a while, and I love them! When I first got them, they were included in an order of premium Roo pouches. When I first picked up the Ruby pouch I immediately noticed that they felt softer then the Roo pouches. That intrigued me so I set the pouch up on one of my shooters that I occasionally use to give it a go. I reserved the Roo pouches for my everyday shooters. When I got around to trying out the Ruby pouch, I was pleasantly surprised. The nice leather wrapped very nice around the different ammo's I use (3/8 steel, 1/2 marbles, 5/8 marbles). The pouch has a very comfortable grip and smooth release. The thing I like the most about the Ruby pouch, is that it seems to be broken in already from the very first shot! I feel like the Roo pouches I've been using don't really get broken in till you get about 200-300 shots down range. I started to switch out the Ruby pouches to my everyday shooters because I got used to the feeling of how the ammo felt between my fingers. I believe Ray told me that they are made from a combo hide the ruby being a type of cowhide. I thought they were lighter then the Roo pouches I use, but Ray told me they were slightly heavier. Roo pouches weigh .9 while Ruby pouches weigh 1.1. The only thing I'm not sure about with these pouches is how long will they last.... but they are Rayshot pouches, you can bet they will out last many band and tubes sets before they get discarded. Anyways, I like them. Give them a try, you might like them too.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice review. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

thank you for the review


----------

